# 5 month old Puppy sleeping a lot, should I be worried?



## RemingtonDRH (Jul 30, 2012)

We just got back from a trip we took to Ohio from Arkansas. It was a 12 hour drive and Remington was great in the car, he mainly slept or hung out. We spent a week in Ohio where he played a lot with another dog and 2 younger kids wore him out constantly. Before the trip he was always lots of energy and we had to play a lot and go on walks to get him to tire out. During the trip the kids and other dog did that for us and he always ended up napping a few times at some point throughout the day. Now that we have been back we haven't seen him with much energy. The first night I assumed it was lag from the 12 hour trip. We got back Friday night and so far most of Sat and this morning he just wants to lay around. He is eating fine and drinking. He does go out to potty but just doesn't have the puppy enthusiasm we are use to. He is about 45 pounds and still fairly short and I was curious if puppies get tired when they are going through certain growing fazes? I guess I am just wondering if this is common around his age?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope that someone will come on here with some suggestions for you, I would just be asking questions instead of giving answers.

1. Maybe it could be that he is teething and is not feeling 100%
2. Maybe it could be Pano, which is growing pains
3. Has he had all of his shots?
4. Could he have caught something from the other dogs that he was playing with?

I hope that your boy is ok and that he is just missing all the excitement that he was used to for a few days, but if he doesn't start improving and is not eating good it would probabely be a good idea to take him to the vet and get him checked out.

Forgot to add that he is a very handsome boy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm guessing he's tired from the travel and play with the
children and the other dog. make sure it's nothing medical.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes,I agree it sure sounds like your pup is all tired out from his holiday and all the nonstop play time. As long as he is eating, drinking, going to the potty okay, I would just let him rest up. You are lucky he is just resting. When my Sting was that age, he would get overtired and act up. He is a handsome pup, and yes, all that growing does tire them out also. Enjoy the quiet time, he'll soon be back to high energy.


----------



## RemingtonDRH (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. Sounds like I'm just going to enjoy the quite time while I have it 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

